# Macros With Ezjail?



## ssanbeg (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I've searched the forums but came up with nothing. So a couple of quick questions:

1) is it possible to use macros in a newly created jail's ezjail.flavour file? 
For instance, my template has hostname=WHAT.domain in rc.conf; I could use a defined macro that would take the calling arguments, e.g. ezjail-admin create -f default mysys 10.0.0.1 so 'mysys' and the IPADDR in this example, and substitute them where needed in rc.conf and elsewhere, wherever I choose.

2) where do I find them defined if they exist?

I realize that I can create my own in the ezjail.flavour file or as a separate script, which is what I will do if necessary. I am first asking about pre-defined macros.

Scott


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 26, 2010)

There are no macros in ezjail. Merging other conf files into you jail is the job of flavors. I realise that ezjails manpage is next to useless. You may be better off using qjail which was just published. Its manpage is very detailed and full of examples. 

http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=4964


----------

